# Looking for a hairless in Denver Colorado.



## scarlet (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi. Lately I've grown VERY attached to rats, almost as much as my gerbils! Lol. And, i've been looking at pictures of hairless, and they are to die for! I was wondering if there were any in my area? If so, contant me with more details! Thanks!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I reccommend Amy from Cama Rattery, right in Denver.


www.camarattery.com


----------

